# Free Oysters and the Grill! 6/29/16



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*FREE Oyster Night this Wednesday.
**
**Free Oysters is happening at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.
*
*Leo and I are bringing the grill out and everyone is welcome to bring something to throw on it to share.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.**They start shucking about 4:00 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 5:30- 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Grill Night!!

Yahoooo!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Time to head to the beach!!


----------

